# Breeches with Paddock Boots?



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! I just bought my first breeches today, and ordered some paddock boots which will be here on the 1st. I was wondering if I could just wear my breeches and paddock boots without half chaps.. Or do I need to invest in some half chaps too? I wont be showing until the fall, and I plan on buying tall boots then.

So really my question is can I just wear breeches and paddock boots, or do I need to invest in some half chaps?

Thanks


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I don't wear half chaps when I ride western (yes I ride with breeches, so much cooler than jeans!) but I have to have them when I ride in my dressage saddle or the leathers will pinch my calves.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You can but that feeling of the rubbing against your legs I find distracting. Try it and see if it bugs you or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I bruised my legs until they bled without half chaps due to the leathers pinching.

You don't need anything expensive, you can buy cheap synthetic half chaps that will work just fine (I paid less than $30 for mine.... perfect for when I don't want to wear my tall boots because it's muddy, snowy, whatever..).


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

When I first started riding I always wore breeches + paddock boots. No half chaps. I actually didn't even get a pair of half chaps until 6yrs down the road of riding. Now though? No way can I ride without them. They help my leg stick better, plus I avoid the annoying rubbing & pinching.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I only just got some super cheap half chaps a few years ago, and intended them to be cosmetic. Im a VERY hot natured person, so they would just kill my legs. But i really looked quite sillywithout them becayse of my super long leg, so i got them. I can do with or without them just fine. I ride English, and would always jump like that.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

xJumperx said:


> I only just got some super cheap half chaps a few years ago, and intended them to be cosmetic. Im a VERY hot natured person, so they would just kill my legs. But i really looked quite sillywithout them becayse of my super long leg, so i got them. I can do with or without them just fine. I ride English, and would always jump like that.


Agreed.

I would pick up a cheap pair of half chaps just for the cosmetic reasons alone! As we all know, English riding is 50% skill and 50% looking good! :lol:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

You should probably get your tall boots now so you can break them in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

jinxremoving said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I would pick up a cheap pair of half chaps just for the cosmetic reasons alone! As we all know, English riding is 50% skill and 50% looking good! :lol:


Love this - I'm starting to ride again in a couple of weeks after 25 years out of the saddle - yep, it's english so armed with all new togs, if I can remember 50% of what I knew back then, I should be good to go :rofl:


----------

